# Fluff ball



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

His coat has really grown since we've got him. He's very playful but he's beginning to hurt!  I had to resort to a spray bottle cause he was attacking my clothes. All of his toys have bit the dust, and I'll probably grab a few more at the vets tomorrow. He's got an appointment and hopefully he'll get those claws trimmed.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! How old is he?


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you! He's nearly 4 months now.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous colour! He is adorable


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is certainly a stunning boy...he has lovely colouring


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Jenny. I want to see more photos of your beautiful Persian. The one in your sig is toooo small! LOL


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Thank you Jenny. I want to see more photos of your beautiful Persian. The one in your sig is toooo small! LOL


Just for you


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Mezzer. Aaaaaaaaaaaah Jenny, remarkable face.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hes a gorgeous fluff ball too, and your right, those teethcan really hurt sometimes so its best if you can stop the biting now before its too late, Its prob a kitten thig and he will soon grow out of it im sure


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you raggs. Yes, the teeth were murder, he was going around my thighs. . . .OUCH. Felt bad though cause all his wand-toys have been destroyed and he was trying to find other ways of playing.


----------



## SuziSpooks (Mar 30, 2011)

Awwww beautiful face, gorgeous!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous :001_wub: and so big


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy he is.I know ,only to well the damage teeth and claws,even in play ,can inflict on skin.Doesnt matter how lovely the culprit is it still hurts.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwww he beautiful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: He going to be a stunner  probably just teething but it does hurt Tango uses the kicker toy or Louie :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a handsome fluff ball he is to . ,_


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah unfortunately he doesn't have another cat 'friend' to chomp on, but he's been having a go killing a white teddy bear. :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is the most amazing stunning fella ive seen. ive never seen such a beauty ever.
michelle x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Thank you raggs. Yes, the teeth were murder, he was going around my thighs. . . .OUCH. Felt bad though cause all his wand-toys have been destroyed and he was trying to find other ways of playing.


Here's a tip for you then, something all our cats love to play with , get some tin foil and roll it into a loose ball, if he is anything like ours he will chase it and carry it everywhere. good luck...........CHRIS.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, but harry's mum you certainly jest! LOL Too many stunning cats around here! Thank you though. Raggs I'll have to try that, thank you!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

there are so many gorgeous beautiful cats, and im a dog owner.
i had a lovely fluffy cat before i had my kids so adorable anything ginger and fluffy. would like to show you a photo sometime. he was special.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hope you dont mind me sharing these pics, my cat fluffy with tigger,
fluffy was my pride and joy, thats why i love the fluffy pics of cats on pf.
thanks,
michelle x








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Awwww the photos are beautiful! TO be honest I too have a spot for the ginger cats, because one of my uncle's cats which is ginger, is the goofiest friendlist boy and I fell in love with him. So when I went looking for a cat I was zeroing in on the gingers LOL.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

great pics of really gorgeous cats thank you .


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like he could be another big coonie, lovely photos


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwww there beautiful


----------

